# CS Mead And More



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't looked through the threads here so apologize if you are aware of these brewers. I stumbled upon their youtube channel while looking for sparkling hard cider recipes. 
Their main focus seems to be mead,so thought some here may find it useful. Might make mead when I have a good year with excess honey, but its cider this year. 
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCqgnJOZ4ity3nQL_xe_hGYg


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Use that honey that accidentally hit the floor if the floor was clean before the honey hit the floor. If the floor had engine oil, antiifreeze, insectide on it previously NEVER MIND! Use the hot water you used to wash out your extractor and reheated to wash your tools and containers. With your hydrometer and recipe in hand you will soon have a must. Use that honey washed out of your capping wax and that accidentally overheated and darkened honey. If you have a will there is a way.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks Vance. I was pretty efficient this year so really can't spare much honey unless you have a method for getting it off off the doorknobs too. But out of curiosity, how much would I need to make a small batch? I have some one gallon plastic fermenters and my daughter is coming over to extract hers tomorrow, so maybe capping bin would be enough?
I have to confess I only tried mead once about 25 years ago that a friend made and didn't care for it. But I have no idea if he knew what he was doing. J


----------



## StefanS (Jul 6, 2019)

FiveJ - for one gallon batch you will need appr. 1 quarter of honey. Depends on yeast and flavor editions that gives you around 9-12 months of waiting time to get so-so mead.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks Stefan. Sound like I should wait until next year. J


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Fivej said:


> I haven't looked through the threads here so apologize if you are aware of these brewers. I stumbled upon their youtube channel while looking for sparkling hard cider recipes.
> Their main focus seems to be mead,so thought some here may find it useful. Might make mead when I have a good year with excess honey, but its cider this year.
> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCqgnJOZ4ity3nQL_xe_hGYg


Fivej, a fellow at a wine supply store told me about CS and I am now an avid fan. I started making mead almost 2 years ago, and all of my brews except for my first are from their videos.CS Mead and More videos are loaded with information and fun and they brew the way I prefer, which is no chemical additives.I have made 17 1gallon brews, but I recommend that if it's your first brew, go with their Traditional Mead recipe. They show you every step of the way. Great videos, great couple.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I wound up making a cran/blueberry melomel. Just racked it about a week ago and its aging in a secondary. Tomorrow I am going to make a traditional hydromel. I also enjoy Doin The Most and Man Made Mead. They tend to use additives, so I adjust their recipes. They are very knowledgeable. Check them out. J


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Fivej, I will check out the other youtubers recipes. Mead is fun, like a science project I like to keep learning about the process. 
I have 4 brews going on right now. I'm excited about the 2020 Viking Blood, still in primary and I'm pretty sure it's ready for conditioning. I'm following CS recipe. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------

